# Moving Speed removed from Garmin Connect site



## DJP412 (Aug 27, 2008)

So I logged into my Garmin Connect account today & noticed that on all of my past rides, the "Moving Time" has been removed. It now only shows "Elapsed Time" now. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Me too*

Me too. I really liked that stat.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Found it.

Inside Garmin Connect: Time, Elapsed Time and Auto Pause

I do not agree, but TopoFusion still give me the stat.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Average speed?*

But which time is used to calculate average speed? Time or elapsed time? I prefer to know my average moving speed. I experimented with auto pause and it was way off. I solved the problem by recording every second.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*I need to re-evaluate*

I need to re-evaluate using record every second. Now on all my previous rides the time and elapsed times are the same  
I want to know how much time was spent actually moving.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I have used one second recording since I got my 705, and have played with Auto Pause on and off. Now I keep it enabled.

Here is a comparison of GC and TF. This is a commuter ride to town for a meeting with stops at lights, the post office, coffee, natural foods, etc. Interesting that GC gives me cadence and power when I have neither the GSC-10 or a power meter (and I was bonking horribly on the hills since I was running on breakfasts oatmeal at that point).

TopoFusion

18.43 mi (6.54 mi uphill, 4.48 mi downhill, 7.38 mi flat)
1048 ft total ascent (890 ft descent) - 3.1 % uphill grade, 3.4 % downhill grade 
1:55:16 total time (1:28:22 moving, 0:26:54 stopped)
0:04:46 pace (12.5 mph average speed, 40.6 mph max speed)

Garmin Connect (time calc is 29:06 stopped)


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Update*

Today I rode my usual 52+ mile route and I put my Edge 800 on record every second and auto pause when stopped. Below is a comparison of the stats from Garmin Connect and Topofusion. The unit paused quite a few times for a second or so on slow climbs. But that would only make a minute or two difference over eight hours. The moving times seem pretty accurate for both, and the 6.8 mph is moving pace, not overall pace. So I'm pretty content with the new changes. Topofusion mileage is always slightly higher. I guess because it factors in elevation?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

That is my understanding with TF, is that Scott accounts for the hypotenuse of the triangle, if you will, factoring in the elevation into the mileage.

Have you tried doing auto pause at a custom speed of 2, 3, or 4 mph instead of just stopped? I had to do that with my 305 and have kept it with my 705 now. I find it hard to ride slower than 3 mph, the setting I use.


----------



## Sh4wn (Dec 3, 2011)

They made this change for the benefit of their customers? I don't see how it's an improvement.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Moving ave is one of the most important things I look at. I am not so happy with garmin right now.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rupps5 said:


> Moving ave is one of the most important things I look at. I am not so happy with garmin right now.


I think most people's point in here is that they didn't remove it...it's just been renamed.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

From what I gathered, Garmin will not have both total average and moving average. They will only have one average that you can manipulate with your device using auto pause.

Is that correct or am I missing something?


----------



## DJP412 (Aug 27, 2008)

rupps5 said:


> From what I gathered, Garmin will not have both total average and moving average. They will only have one average that you can manipulate with your device using auto pause.
> 
> Is that correct or am I missing something?


Correct. If you did not have auto paused activated on your Garmin in the past, you will not have a moving average on your past activities.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*One more test*

Did another ride today and below are the results. I know some of you have a difficult time with change, but this seems for the better. You set your own pause criteria now, so you have control over what is considered moving time and average speed. Only complaint is we lost all the moving times from previous rides if we didn't use autopause. But we could get it back via Topofusion if we really needed it. I used stopped for autopause again, but very few came on today.


----------



## Sh4wn (Dec 3, 2011)

Not everyone has auto pause.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Provide constructive feedback*



Sh4wn said:


> Not everyone has auto pause.


You are making the case why this change was not a great idea. Now provide some constructive feedback to *Garmin*. It obviously worked when they dropped Google maps. Unfortuantely, too many people who design things don't actually use them. E.g. I teach in so called "smart classrooms" but it does not apper they were designed by people who actually use them.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> You are making the case why this change was not a great idea. Now provide some constructive feedback to *Garmin*. It obviously worked when they dropped Google maps. Unfortuantely, too many people who design things don't actually use them. E.g. I teach in so called "smart classrooms" but it does not apper they were designed by people who actually use them.


Good advice, as always.



> Thank you for contacting Garmin International.
> 
> I would be happy to help you with this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sh4wn (Dec 3, 2011)

Wherewolf said:


> You are making the case why this change was not a great idea. Now provide some constructive feedback to *Garmin*. It obviously worked when they dropped Google maps. Unfortuantely, too many people who design things don't actually use them. E.g. I teach in so called "smart classrooms" but it does not apper they were designed by people who actually use them.


I'm not sure I follow you. I was making a point about how your point doesn't address the problem.

Apart from that, I have already contacted Garmin with constructive feedback.

By the way, poking at people with statements like, "I know some of you have a difficult time with change" is hardly constructive, especially when you missed an obvious fact.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sh4wn said:


> I'm not sure I follow you. I was making a point about how your point doesn't address the problem.
> 
> Apart from that, I have already contacted Garmin with constructive feedback.
> 
> By the way, poking at people with statements like, "I know some of you have a difficult time with change" is hardly constructive, especially when you missed an obvious fact.


You missed @Wherewolf's point. He was agreeing with you. Maybe you need more coffee?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Sh4wn said:


> I'm not sure I follow you. I was making a point about how your point doesn't address the problem.


I said "You are making the case why this change was not a great idea. Now provide some constructive feedback to Garmin." You can't follow that? I don't run Garmin so provide feedback to them.



Sh4wn said:


> By the way, poking at people with statements like, "I know some of you have a difficult time with change" is hardly constructive, especially when you missed an obvious fact.


Some people who post here *do* have a problem with change and they act like it is the end of the world. It is especially annoying to hear people complain about a *free *service. Much more important stuff in the world to worry about.

Try this video:


----------



## Sh4wn (Dec 3, 2011)

Wherewolf said:


> I said "You are making the case why this change was not a great idea. Now provide some constructive feedback to Garmin." You can't follow that? I don't run Garmin so provide feedback to them.
> 
> Some people who post here *do* have a problem with change and they act like it is the end of the world. It is especially annoying to hear people complain about a *free *service. Much more important stuff in the world to worry about.
> 
> Try this video:


No I don't follow that. You appear to have assumed that (1) I didn't already contact Garmin and (2) that I was complaining about Garmin when in fact I was pointing out that your statement about the change being for the better was invalid. But, maybe I still haven't had enough coffee.

Also, I'll take people complaining about Garmin over people complaining about other forums members any day. I'm sorry they annoy you but in the end their complaints may lead to getting this feature re-instated.

As for *free*: according to posts on the Garmin forum, this feature existed when people paid Garmin for their devices and now that feature and their data is gone. I think they have a right to complain.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, comments to Garmin work. It is coming back.
Inside Garmin Connect: An update on Moving Time


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*It's back*

In case nobody noticed moving time was restored a few weeks ago. I've been using auto pause when stopped since it was removed and the times are pretty close. E.g. today only 23 second difference between the two over a nearly four hour ride.


----------

